# Future Met Performances



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

http://futuremet.wikia.com/wiki/Future_Met_Wiki

For upcoming opera Met performances in the future.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

_Tristan_ in 2016. Be there or be square.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Celloman said:


> _Tristan_ in 2016. Be there or be square.


My butt will be in the nearest theater, but that's as close as I'm gonna get.

Have fun though! My fingers are crossed for you that the production isn't an eye sore or a brain sore.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

L'amour du loin is my anticipated favorite!


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> L'amour du loin is my anticipated favorite!


I've never seen or heard it and have heard good things, so I will most likely attend that one as well. (At the movies I mean. Duh.)


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to see L'ELISIR D'AMORE on March 19, 2016 -- my first in-house Met performance!


----------

